# when do i start separating nymphs



## funkyhunky (Oct 20, 2005)

i got some arizona matids and some iris oratorea oothecea. are the nymphs of these species communal or not? If not, when do i start separating the nymphs?


----------



## Andrew (Oct 20, 2005)

Nope, they aren't communal. Most people keep nymphs together until they are L3.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2005)

Whenever you want.


----------



## Ian (Oct 21, 2005)

Yeah, I find at L3 they start getting cannibalisitc, although, I have kept some species up to L5, and had no problems.

Cheers,

Ian


----------

